# Radioamatierisms >  FSK vai ASK?

## Skull

Man ir viens jautājums...FSk vai ASK? 
Piemēram, ir divi raidītāji, kuri atrodas vienādos attālumos līdz uztvērējiem, datu pārraides ātrums ir 100 Kbps. Raidītājiem ir dažādas modulācijas vienam ir ASK, bet otram - FSK. Kurš ir ekonomiskāks, darbībā stabilāks un  kuru mazāk ietekmē traucējumi?

----------


## karloslv

FSK noteikti ir stabilāks un noturīgāks pret trokšņiem. ASK taču jebkādi trokšņi vai uztveršanas traucējumi var radīt kļūdu.

----------


## Skull

ok... tkx  :: 
Pieņemsim, atkal ir divi raidītāji datu ātrums un attālums vienāds. Raidītāji patērē vienādu strāvu, sanāk, ka ASK ir jaudīgāks un līdz ar to viņš klūst stabilāks un noturīgāks par trokšņiem. Turklāt raidītāju ar ASK modulāciju ir vieglāk uzaisīt? 
Priekš datu pārraides es izmantoju Mančester kodēšanu... Bet vai FSK ir ekonomiskāks un kāpēc tieši FSK?

----------


## karloslv

Mančestras kodu manuprāt varētu pa taisno modulēt uz nesēja bez ASK vai FSK, jo Mančestras kods patiesībā jau ir BPSK, fāzes modulācija binārajā gadījumā. Esmu tā darījis audio kanālā. Ja pavēro Mančestras kodu, tā ir fāzes/frekvences modulācija - viens un tas pats stāvoklis saglabājas vai nu 1, vai 2 pustaktis. Tad BPSK ir ērti demodulēt ar Costas loop - sk. http://michaelgellis.tripod.com/mixerscom.html

----------


## karloslv

FSK tak nav nekādu problēmu uztaisīt - padod uz varikapu uzreiz savu mančestras kodu un gatavs. Ja bitreits būtu zem 10 kbps un Tu raidītu FM diapazonā, uztvert varētu ar jebkuru FM uztvērēju mono režīmā. Tālāk uztvērēja izeju padod uz Costas loop un būs tavi dati. Ja 100 kbps, tad jātaisa savs uztvērējs ar platāku frekvenču joslu.

----------

